# Washington DC area trainers?



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)

Howdy! My wife and I are looking for a positive trainer for our 8 month old GSD. She's an amazing dog and has little to no difficulties whatsoever, aside from pulling on the leash. However, I can tell she wants to do more than just run around the backyard and take walks around the lake. Ideally, I'd like to see really, really good obedience, and possibly even schutzhund, though that'd be a year or two down the road I think.

Can anyone recommend a good trainer near central MD/DC?

At the moment we're looking into Applejack K9 and Johnson Haus, but if anyone has any personal experiences they'd like to share, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Where are you? Applejack and Johnsonhaus are quite a distance apart, like 3 hours. Are you closer to Frederick,Rockville,Waldorf? There are lots if good trainers. But, as you know DC metro is a big area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)

Specifically, College Park, MD.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I have heard a LOT of good things about Toni at Anytime K9, however it's mostly obedience and agility I think. They're in DC (Logan Circle). She does private home lessons though.

As far as SchH don't you just need to go to a club? I don't know much about that...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So right in between both. LOL. 

I have no experience with Applejack. So can't comment. But if you are willing to go that way, I would call Perfect Pet Resort in Lothian. They do all sorts if training, SchH included. It's a great facility. While I have never trained there, I know the owner. I would trust her with my dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Here are two you might want to check out.. Not in College Park, but close enough.. Both use positive training methods.


Dog Training in Ellicott City, Maryland | Tecla's K9 Academy

The Coventry School ? for Dogs & their People


----------

